# Install-probs



## Craig (16. Januar 2006)

grüß euch!

#habe schon gesucht hier - aber nichts dergleichen gefunden

download des webinstallers funktioniert einwandfrei

die installation läuft fehler/abbruchsfrei ab - aber er lädt keine daten herunter
es existieren nach der installation keine blasc daten am laufwerk mit ausnahme des uninstall im ordner world of warcraft/blasc und blascprofilerdaten im interface/addons/blascprofiler ordner

nachdem ich da auch kein update machen kann, funktioniert auch das sammeln der daten nicht (manueller upload wäre ja nur mit dem profiler möglich....aber bei jedem item fehlermeldung)

system: athlon 64, win xp, kabelanbindung(fixe ip)

bitte um hilfe/stellungsnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (16. Januar 2006)

Grüße

Hast du es erneut versucht mit einer Installations? Evt. gab es ein FTP-Problem. Hast du eine Firewall etc. am laufen? Port 21/80 wird zur Installation benötigt und später von BLASC.


----------



## Craig (16. Januar 2006)

ja, hatte ich natürlich schon probiert - habe firewall port freigegeben, dann sogar abgeschaltet und virenscanner inaktiv - aber es geht leider nicht

ich hatte es schon mal installiert - hatte anfangs auch das selbe problem - hatte es paar tage später wieder probiert, dann gings.....
kürzlich gingen alle daten verloren(festplattencrash) und ich wollte es jetzt wieder draufspielen - aber es geht wieder nicht.... sehr seltsam


----------



## B3N (17. Januar 2006)

Hmm kannst du mal versuchen ob du unseren FTP anpingen/tracern bzw. erreichen kannst ohne Probleme?

FTP: ftp.planet-multiplayer.de

Scheint mir irgendwie ein Verbindungsproblem zu sein.


----------



## Craig (17. Januar 2006)

Ping ftp.planet-multiplayer.de [82.149.224.54] mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 82.149.224.54: Bytes=32 Zeit=31ms TTL=49
Antwort von 82.149.224.54: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=49
Antwort von 82.149.224.54: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=49
Antwort von 82.149.224.54: Bytes=32 Zeit=32ms TTL=49

Ping-Statistik für 82.149.224.54:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 31ms, Maximum = 32ms, Mittelwert = 31ms

tracert:
Routenverfolgung zu ftp.planet-multiplayer.de [82.149.224.54]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  chello062178243001.9.12.vie.surfer.at [62.178.243.1]
  2     8 ms     6 ms     9 ms  at-vie-p-r15a-gige-4-1.upc.at [213.47.218.209]
  3     7 ms     6 ms     9 ms  212.17.99.37
  4     6 ms     9 ms     6 ms  212.17.99.17
  5     7 ms     9 ms     6 ms  at-vie01a-ra3-ge-6-1-0.aorta.net [213.46.173.109]
  6     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  at-vie01a-rd1-ge-13-0.aorta.net [213.46.173.129]
  7    22 ms    22 ms    22 ms  de-fra01a-rd1-pos-3-0.aorta.net [213.46.160.253]
  8    22 ms    22 ms    22 ms  de-fra01a-ri1-ge-2-0-0.aorta.net [213.46.179.18]
  9    34 ms    35 ms    35 ms  213.46.179.22
 10    35 ms    35 ms    35 ms  so-2-0-0-0.fftcr2.Frankfurt.opentransit.net [193.251.242.201]
 11    33 ms    35 ms    35 ms  ge-0-2-0.cr0.fra3.de.as25560.net [62.216.175.13]
 12    29 ms    33 ms    29 ms  ge-0-0-0-5.cr0.fra2.de.as25560.net [62.216.175.9]
 13    32 ms    31 ms    31 ms  hg-computer.customer.fra.de.rh-tec.net [85.199.128.14]
 14    35 ms    31 ms    32 ms  ftp1.aixit.com [82.149.224.54]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.

ist also laut IP auch beim ftp angekommen

danke schon mal, für die mühen ^^


----------



## B3N (17. Januar 2006)

Hmm was für ein Betriebssystem verwendest du? Evt. macht der Installer mit dem InetLoad Modul bei dir Probleme. Falls wir das Problem so schnell nicht finden, werd ich dir bei Zeiten eine Lokale Installation bzw. Package erstellen, aber das Problem würd ich gern rausfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craig (17. Januar 2006)

hatte ich schon eingangs geschrieben: athlon 64, winxp prof mit kabelanbindung
ja, wie gesagt, seltsam ist, dass ich es bei zeiten schon einmal geschafft habe, dass programm bei der wininstall down zu loaden - vorher wie nachher gings/gehts einfach nicht

gibt es eigentlich eine funktion, die die installation unterbricht/anhält - bei dem fenster wo der download geschehen sollte gibt es ja 2 balken - oben und unten - der obere raast allerdings so schnell auf 100% dass ich da nichts lesen kann, ob er even. einen fehler macht


----------



## B3N (17. Januar 2006)

Ich werd mir heute nochmal die Installationsroutine anschauen, evt. kann man da noch was drehen. Aber im Moment bin ich auch etwas überfragt. Falls wir zu keiner Lösung kommen, werd ich wie bereits gesagt eine lokale Installtion erstellen, welche du dann verwenden kannst.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (17. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Port 21/80 wird zur Installation benötigt und später von BLASC.
> [post="107691"][/post]​


Je nachdem ob ihr aktiven oder passiven FTP verwendet fehlt hier Port 20 (aktiv) oder ein Port >1024 (passiv). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craig (19. Januar 2006)

egal was gemacht wurde (ich habe nichts gemacht)
der download geht - gratulation ^^

so, kehre also wieder in den kreis der datensammler zurück

thx


----------



## B3N (19. Januar 2006)

Hehe wb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fin (25. Januar 2006)

Habe ebenfalls Probleme beim Starten des BLASC-Clienten. Fehler: Fehlende Sprachdatei.
Firewall (Windows und externe) inzwischen aus. Webinstaller mehrmals heruntergeladen, BLASC installiert, deinstalliert, reinstalliert, PC gebootet... egal, immer fehlt die Sprachdatei. Die Konfiguration kann ich wenigstens schon starten, aber in der Maske steht nichts drin.

Inszwischen etwas ratlos! Vor Wochen gings noch ohne Probs.

System: Athlon 64, Nvidia Geforce 6800LE, 1024 MB RAM, DSL Flat 6000, WinXP Prof SP2

Gruß Fin


----------



## B3N (26. Januar 2006)

Fin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ebenfalls Probleme beim Starten des BLASC-Clienten. Fehler: Fehlende Sprachdatei.
> Firewall (Windows und externe) inzwischen aus. Webinstaller mehrmals heruntergeladen, BLASC installiert, deinstalliert, reinstalliert, PC gebootet... egal, immer fehlt die Sprachdatei. Die Konfiguration kann ich wenigstens schon starten, aber in der Maske steht nichts drin.
> 
> Inszwischen etwas ratlos! Vor Wochen gings noch ohne Probs.
> ...




Beende mal BLASC und starte im BLASC Verzeichnis nur die BLASCLoader.exe


----------



## Fin (26. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Beende mal BLASC und starte im BLASC Verzeichnis nur die BLASCLoader.exe
> [post="108084"][/post]​




Hab in dem Verzeichnis\World of Warcraft\BLASC nur folgende Dateien:

BLASC.exe
BLASC. ini
BLASCconfig.exe
debug.txt
Uninstall.exe

und im Verzeichnis \Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler:

BLASCProfilerConfig.lua

Eine BLASCLoader.exe finde ich da nirgends!!! *grübel*

Gruß Fin


----------



## B3N (26. Januar 2006)

Öhh - deinstallier bitte mal komplett und lade dir die aktuelle Version per Webinstaller runter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.blasc.de/?p=download


----------



## ruapho (3. Februar 2006)

Ich hab genau das selbe Problem wie Craig. Nun leider schon seit einigen Tagen.

Der Webinstaller startet, das Downloaden dauert 1 sek,die Balken rasen nur so, und am Ende bleiben 2 Verzeichnisse, alle leer bis auf eine uninstall.exe.

Das kuriose: Ein Mitbewohner von mir, der über exakt den selben Router online geht installiert es ohne Probleme.

Firewall oder Virenscanner hab ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win XP + SP2

Nen Offline-Installer wäre echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2006)

Wir hatten bereits  die letzten Tage leider Problem mit unseren Servern etc. Hast du es in der zwischenzeit nochmals versucht?


----------



## ruapho (3. Februar 2006)

Gerade eben...geht nicht


----------



## B3N (3. Februar 2006)

Hmm...wirklich seltsam. Das Problem tritt ab und an bei bestimmten Personen auf und dann verschwindet es wieder. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich noch ein ZIP oder Installerpacke erstelle bzw. mal schaue ob man an der jetzigen Routine was verbessern kann.


----------



## ruapho (6. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mir die Dateien jetzt von nem Kollegen rübergezogen.
Wenn das Tool die Herold-Daten hochladen will, kommt ein Fehler der mich auf die debug.txt verweist.

Und da steht folgendes drin:


```
[...]
06.02.2006 23:51:13->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
06.02.2006 23:51:13->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
06.02.2006 23:51:13->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
06.02.2006 23:51:13->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
06.02.2006 23:51:13<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
06.02.2006 23:51:13<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
06.02.2006 23:51:13<<- FEHLER: Socket-Fehler # 10061
Verbindung abgelehnt.
```

Vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Problemlösung.


----------



## B3N (7. Februar 2006)

Hast du eine Firewall / Router? Hat BLASC Zugriff auf FTP / Webports? Der Socketerror weisst soweit ich weiss auf gesperrte Ports hin.


----------



## ruapho (7. Februar 2006)

Firewall hab ich nicht. Nen Router benutze ich, aber nen Mitbewohner von mir hat mit Blasc keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## B3N (7. Februar 2006)

Und auch die Windows Firewall ist deaktiviert? Die macht da ab und an auch Probleme. Und sorry das ich mit Firewalls nerve. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruapho (8. Februar 2006)

Firwalls sind auf meinem Rechner definitiv keine an. Aufm Router sperre ich ein paar Ports, aber alles < 1024 also auch egal. Und wie gesagt, bei nem Mitbewohner, der mit mir über den Router online geht, läufts.


----------



## ruapho (8. Februar 2006)

Problem gelöst.
Es lag tatsächlich an der Firewall. Genauer gesagt Agnitum Outpost.
Sie war nicht gestartet, der Service nicht geladen und im Taskmanager tauchte nix von ihr auf.

Dennoch geht es seit ich sie eben komplett deinstalliert habe.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2006)

Hehe freut mich - ich weiss schon warum ich mit Firewalls nerve  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fin (17. März 2006)

Fin schrieb:
			
		

> Hab in dem Verzeichnis\World of Warcraft\BLASC nur folgende Dateien:
> 
> BLASC.exe
> BLASC. ini
> ...



Habe das gleiche Problem leider IMMER NOCH unverändert! Und kann nun seit einigen Wochen BLASc nicht nutzen. Sehr frustierend.

Nach einer kompletten Deinstallation von BLASC und dem "Herauspuhlen" jeglicher Registrierungseinträge per regedit, einem Neustart, Kontrolle mit regedit auf Reste, dann Neudownload der aktuellsten BLASC-Version von dieser Seite und Neuinstallation ist Folgendes passiert:

- Installation rauscht durch, der download scheint nix oder nicht viel zu holen
- danach kommt "Konfiguration jetzt starten"
- bei OK passiert dann gar nix mehr, keine Konfiguration möglich, auch kein BLASC-Prozess im TaskManager zu sehen
- unter \world of warcraft\BLASC finde ich: uninstall.exe
- unter \world of warcraft\Interface\Addons\BLASCprofiler\ finde ich einen leeren Ordner (warscheinlich, weil die Konfiguration ja noch nicht durchgelaufen ist)
- sonst ist nix nahmens BLASCauf meinem PC, ausgenommen die BLASC_Setup.exe vom Download

Wenn ich die Konfiguration über den Eintrag im Menü Programme\BLASC starte, kommt zuerst eine Fehlermeldung "Sprachdatei nicht gefunden. Bitte installieren Sie BLASC neu", nach einem Klick auf OK kommt dann zwar die Konfig-Maske, aber die ist leer (siehe screen unten ). Wenn ich jetzt auf die (vermutliche) OK-Schaltfläche klicke, kommt ein kleines Fenster mit "Fehler" und ner OK-Schaltfläche - und das war's. Der Eintrag unter Programme zeigt aber auf das richtige Verzeichnis...

System: Athlon64 300+, 1024 MB RAM, WinXP Prof., INet über Router kabelgebunden, T-DSL 6000 + flat congster, Anmeldung, Download und Installation mit Admin-Rechten, Sygate Firewall ausgeschaltet, Kaspersky AV ausgeschaltet, Windows Firewall ausgeschaltet, a-square-guard deaktiviert, FTP-Ports 21/80 auf Router freigegeben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja doch noch helfen *schnüff*, würde BLASC doch gerne benutzen...

Gruß Fin


----------



## B3N (17. März 2006)

Hallo Fin,

ich hab gerade eben hier auf einem System mal eine komplette Neuinstallation getestet und diese lief einwandfrei durch. Kannst du bitte nochmal dein komplettes BLASC löschen und die von mir hier angehängte Setup-Datei verwenden?

Wir werden den Fehler schon noch finden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fin (19. März 2006)

Hi,

ich versteh' s nicht. 
Habe BLASC eben deinstalliert, danach per regedit alles rausgenommen, was noch nach BLASC gerochen hat, dann neu gestartet, dann deine Install-Datei ausgeführt. Installation lief durch, lud auch herunter, irgendwann wurde der letzte install-Bildschirm sehr schnell übersprungen, dann kam der Endbildschirm, dann ging die Konfiguration los - und die bekannte Fehlermeldung kam: Sprachdatei nicht gefunden! Bitte installiere BLASC neu. Nach OK config-Bildschirm, aber so, wie der screen oben aussieht, ohne Menübeschriftungen. Klick auf die mutmaßliche Annehmen-Schaltfläche brachte eine Fehlermeldung, die nur ein OK enthielt. Bei klick darauf schloß sich das Fenster.
Nach einem Booten des PC wurde BLASC geladen, jedoch wieder mit der Fehlermeldung der nicht gefundenen Sprachdatei, config-Bildschirm (BLASC-Icon in der Taskleiste war noch da), klick auf Übernehmen - Fehlermeldung - OK - BLASC weg.
Hatte beim Installieren Firewall, Windows-Firewall, Antivirusprogramm und a2 guard aus, Konfiguration PC und Netzzugang wie oben beschrieben.

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter!

Gruß Fin


----------



## Regnor (20. März 2006)

Hallo Fin,
das Problem sieht für mich folgendermaßen aus.
Du kannst via FTP das InstallerFile runterladen, wenn der Installer dann jedoch die aktuellen Daten laden will, blockt irgendetwas den Downloadprozess. Deswegen fehlen bei dir die Dateien. In der Registry dürfest du höchstens was vom Installer finden. BLASC selber verwendet die Registry nicht.  Wenn nix klappt, dann schicke ich dir mal den BLASCPatcher zu und du versuchst damit eine Installation. Das kann ich aber erst heut abend machen, da ich zur Zeit noch auf Arbeit bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Regnor


----------



## Fin (21. März 2006)

hi Regnor,

das wäre toll. Ich überprüfe zusätzlich noch mal alle Routereinstellungen, damit da nicht irgendwas blockt.

Gruß Fin


----------



## Sheridan (26. März 2006)

Hi,

ich hatte genau das gleiche problem wie Fin und Craig, der Installer lud nur die blac.exe und die blascconfig.exe runter.

Habe dann im Inet mal gesucht ob es nicht irgendwo eine komplette Version zum downloaden gibt. ich bin auf »http://nightstarker.ni.funpic.de«  fündig geworden. Diese Gilde bietet eine alte Version von Blasc zum download an.

Ich habe mir diese Version gezogen, installiert und danach die blascloader.exe gestartet und schon wurde blasc auf den aktuellen stand gebracht. Nun funzt Blasc wieder einwandfrei und ich kann wieder AQ 40 Daten für euch sammeln.^^

evtl sollte man mal eine komplette Version zum download anbieten, für diejenigen bei denen die Installation über das Internet nicht funktioniert, diese komplette version muss ja nicht immer auf dem aktuellen stand sein, da nachträgliches updaten per Inet ja geht nur halt die installation bei manchen nicht.


----------



## Fin (30. März 2006)

SUUUUUPER!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an Sheridan - auf den Trick wäre ich nicht gekommen. Habe mir die alte Version von der Website gezogen, installiert... ging alles ohne Probleme, genau wie es soll... dann konfiguriert - auf einmal waren alle Buttons und Menüs wieder beschriftet, update gemacht -voila!!!

Alles in Butter. Vielleicht solltet ihr wirklich mal überlegen, hier eine ältere Version zum Download anzubieten für alle mit dem gleichen Problem.
Meine heruntergeladene Version von BLASC_setup.exe hatte 912 kb und war vom 18.05.2005. Versionsnummer weiß ich nicht - das update ging zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)).

Danke noch mal.

Gruß Fin


----------



## Americanbud (14. April 2006)

Juhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte auch die gleichen Probleme wie oben beschrieben.
Nach dem Download der alten Version funzt es auch endlich bei mir.

Auch von mir Danke an Sheridan.

Bye,
Bud


----------

